# Battery life on Nook after recent update



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've heard that the recent update was supposed to have improved battery life, but I haven't found this to be true.  Anyone else noticed any difference?  I still have to charge mine about every 3 or 4 days, much more often than my Kindle.  I'm not complaining, I'm home most of the time so it's not a problem, just wondered if anyone has seen any improvement on theirs.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I read a couple of books on mine after updating and I didn't notice a change in the battery life. I did notice the page turns are a lot faster though. 

Melissa


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Melissa.

OT:  I saw a post on MobileReads where someone was wanting to buy a Nook WiFi, so I gave them the link to your post on KB.  Don't know if they'll follow through or not.  I think that's a very good deal you are offering.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

So far I haven't seen much difference.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just charged up my nook again after two days of reading on it.  Best thing about the 1.5 update for me is faster page turning.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't see the battery charge as lasting any longer.  It is way less than the length of the Kindle charge.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you Patricia! I received several emails about it but I'm waiting to hear from the first lady who emailed me. 
I love the library option on nook but since we can put library books on ipad and iphone now I don't really need it anymore. 

Melissa


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I was coming over here to ask about the battery life. I ordered my "certified pre-owned" Nook right before Thanksgiving so I haven't had it that long. This morning I had to charge it for the 3rd time because it was down to the "your Nook battery is low" message again. I've had my K3 since Sept and have only charged it 4 times and its never been fully drained. Is the battery life really that different?

Just got my Fairfax Count Public Library Card last week! woo hoo!!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The battery life on the nook is far, far less than the Kindle. Keeping wireless off and airplane mode on will help, but I still have to charge it at least weekly.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

I sure would like to get away with a weekly charging with my Nook. If I don't read that week I can. But if I read a couple of hours a day, I have to charge every 2-3 days. More likely 2 days. And I keep wireless off & airplane mode on.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was wondering if it would help to turn it off instead of keeping it asleep while not reading.  I charged mine 2-3 days ago to 100%, didn't read on it and today it was down to 81%.  If it is off, does it use power.  I'm so accustomed to leaving my other readers asleep rather than off that I still haven't tried this with my Nook.


----------

